# [Commission] Space Wolves (beware - many pictures)



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

This is a rather large commission - an army of Space Wolves. It's still going on and I might start a project log about these some time soon but here's a look of what happened so far:

Grey Hunters Pack #1:










Grey Hunters Pack #2:










Grey Hunters Pack #3:










Grey Hunters Pack #4:









Here's a picture of the special weapons guys with their arm varients (magnetized so you can switch the weapon loadouts):
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v145/Lexandro/Space%20Marines/Space%20Wolves/specialweapons1.jpg[IMG]


Each of the Grey Hunters packs has a Rhino to go with that can also be changed into a Razorback with Lascannon/twinlinked plasmaguns:
[IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v145/Lexandro/Space%20Marines/Space%20Wolves/razorbacks1und3.jpg




























Long Fangs Pack #1:











Long Fangs Pack #2:











Long Fangs Pack #3:











Wolf Scouts:










Wolf Guard in Power Armour:









A single Wolfguard dude (this picture only happened because my client wanted to have a closer look at one of the bases and I like that one guy's pose a lot):











Markers:










Wolf Lord on Thunderwolf:






































Finished Thunderwolf Cav:













































(the Wolfguard hero still needs his Combimelta though; the other three guys have fully magnetized arms; the pictures showcase various arms options)



Finished Terminators (still need some snow though):



















Variant armament for the Cyclone Terminator:










Five more Terminators finished (still need snow on their bases though as well):



















19 Fenrisian Wolves:



















....and two Land Speeders:










Phew. That's all for now but as I said, I'm still working on this commission and There's some more stuff coming up:

.) One more Thunderwolf-mounted Wolf Lord
.) Four more Rhinos/Razorbacks
.) More Wolf Scouts


I hope you like everything so far.  Feedback is highly welcome.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Excellent work Sigur! I am a big fan of all of these models. The thunder wolf cav conversions are also very nice. +rep


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I should have saved the rep for this thread. Stunning work. The power weapons in the WG are exceptional. Any chance of a tute on them?


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

How can you bring yourself to sell them, I would rather cut off a bollock.:grin:

Excellent painting mate!

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, those models look awesome, I would give you rep but I gave it for the SH stuff already :victory:


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Awesome looking models. I wish I was even fractionally good enough to make my stuff look like that.


----------



## Arkeanixii (Apr 8, 2009)

now these are the way i am going to hopefully paint my 13th company when i start to paint them


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Mon dieu. Those are epic! I agree with Jimmy Gunn, those are far to impressive to sell!


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Outstanding minis bud! That you have to part with them... That would break my heart if I'd done something this well! LOL!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

*now has two pairs of pants that have sh*t in them*

I would +rep you, but I already have, and I need to spread the love.


----------



## Jayeldog (Aug 23, 2010)

Good grief! Very nicely done sir.. how long did all that take?


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

Really a stunning work, +rep


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i really like the darker, almost "codex grey" color of the minis. much better than classic depictions.

CP

wonderful job mate.


----------



## Laetos (Dec 8, 2010)

Really great job. I wish you're to far from me.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Holy cow, it's highest time for an update in here!


First off, sorry for the lack of updates lately. In the past weeks I wrote many e-mails, worked on a project I can't post yet but plan to post during the holidays which took a lot of time to do, Finished a few older things of the Sci-Fi kind and so on. There's sad news as well - the Chaos Dwarfs commission guy isn't reporting back. Last thing I heard was something like "perfect, I'll post the miniatures tomorrow" and that's it. Nothing since then. I still hope that this thing is happening and I hope the guy's fine. Anyway, more time for other stuff then! Like a bunch of Dwarf miniatures I'm currently doing for Magabotato, a German tabletop video show (here's their youtube channel)


First off, new pictures of the Wolf Lord:



























The "ROLF"-looking runes on the wolf's armour didn't really please a lot of people so those were changed. Plus, I added some more detailling to the wolf's armour and redid the base a little bit. Next thing on my list: add snow.

I'm also currently doing four more Rhinos/Razorbacks so the Long Fangs and the Wolf Guard don't have to walk around on their paws:







































Here's the more fancied-up Rhino of the Wolf Guard, also showing the Razorback version:




































Stormbolters for the Rhino versions and other gubbinz are also mostly done. The Rhinos need some more dirtying up and weathering and the tracks need to be finished. That's it then.

See you soon!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

These are among the most beautiful models I've seen to date, and on such a large number of models. +Rep for you.

Incidentally, how much would a commision job along the lines of thisquality cost?


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Feckin quality them mate! Love the hyouge wolf too! :-D

Reppage for you!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Vaz: Many thanks, Sir.  You got PM.

@Grins1878: Cheers!



Upate!










The gold needs some neatening up in places but I think I'm getting there.


On a different note, I took another stab at the Nightbringer. As you may remember, I'm having a hard time with this guy but I might be on to something now that I added a third colour:










What do you think?


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

These are amazing man. I love the wolf guard rhino especially. I am very jealous of your painting prowess. Great work! + rep


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Many thanks, Salio!



Well, it seems like this saga is coming to an end. Today I finished the last Razorbacks, wrapped everything up and it's ready for shipping!











Just kidding. I'll do some army shots tomorrow (probably on an inappropriate background for the brown-and-snow basing), at least of what I still have here and hasn't been shipped to the client yet.

See you tomorrow.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

You've painted a great looking force here. I _Really_ struggled to find anything to criticise, and its only a small thing at that. To me the vehicles look like they could so with a little more shading in the recesses, particularly on top facing plates. 

Other than that though everything looks really nice. 

Good job.


----------



## chadinsky (Jan 9, 2011)

Now that is an awesome paint job mate! Really love the look of all your units. Just amazing!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@imm0rtal reaper: Thanks for the feedback. I appreciate that. 

@chadinsky: Cheers.


As promised - Army pictures of the Space Wolves!










(in the background: The hinder of the World Wolf)


















(from the point of view of Grubgob Bom'ead, Fighta Bomma ace)



























Sadly, I can only show you with the infantry all embarked because they all left for the client's place two months ago.

Individual picture of the finished stuff are to follow later!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The only things I see are stuff that is personnal preference, the skin seems a bit light and one of the wolf riders seems as if he is about to get tossed but that is a SOLID army with a great scheme paint.

Speaking from experience, the ramp on the rhinos would be beat to shit, the teeth would be dings and no paint would be on them, thats just something for your tool back.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@djinn24: Thanks for the reply and input, mate. 

So here's the finishing individual shots. You've seen some of those already but these are bigger pictures with last minute changes, finished basing and such stuff.















































































































....and thus ends the Saga of Sigur painting the Big Space Wolves Army.


Buh-bye, pals. 









Thanks for your replies and feedback throughout this project. That's mainly what keeps me going.

Next up: Harlequins and lots of other stuffs!


----------

